# riccia and glolights... local only



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

missposted to shrimp&inverts... i have 11 glolight's that arn't what i wanted in one of my tanks and i want to get rid of them. 2.50 each... just trying to recoop what i paid also my riccia has taken off and i would like to get rid of some of it for locals that might want some


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi foreverknight,

Just a reminder that plants are not sold between members of DFWAPC per the DFWAPC website.



> Plants (0)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what type of fish are the glo lights, tetras? might be interested in them. I have two 20 gallons I need to find lights and filters for.. get them cycled then they will be ready for plants and fish.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

glolights are geneticaly altered zebra danio's the offspring will have the color of the parents. i have red and green ones 6 green 5 red


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Glofish are the genetically altered danios.

Glowlight tetras are something entirely different.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so are they colored /altered danios or glow light tetras you are selling Jason?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@ForeverKnight: I suggest posting the Riccia under the general for sale section. Just charge $5.50 flat rate for shipping and use the small shipping boxes from the USPS. Use PayPal as payment method and you can print USPS shipping labels right from PayPal utilizing the funds that your just received. :wof:


----------



## RedChromide (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm local and would love to get some riccia if you have any left for sale.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

@fishyjoe: they are the danio's.. they sell at the petstore for $5 each but since i got them on sale and they are doing good i wasn't trying to make any money off them just recoop what i have in them so i can get some shrimp from jaxx


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

red i have plenty still here no one has claimed any at all.


----------



## Roll_Tide#1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I want a little ricca please. Pm me with contact info. I can pick it up tomorrow (saturday). Thanks.


----------

